

The Next Frontier in Airline Baggage: Digital Bag Tags - peterkrieg
http://on.wsj.com/1IOvEDU

======
douche
I support anything that decreases my having to interact with generally
incompetent, inefficient airline employees.

------
TD-Linux
How is this an improvement over the existing tags that already have a barcode?

